# Finding Beginner Carvers



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

It's funny how things come about. Sometimes I think it's coincidence and once in awhile I think its fate.

I went to my sister's for Christmas dinner and all of the usual suspects were there. My brother-in-law's brother, a retired Beverly Hills cop and consultant, now, with the sheriff's department, and I were discussing things in general and gravitated towards hunting knives. He told me his daughter's boyfriend was into knives and, as he was standing nearby, we drew him into our conversation. The young man is in his early twenties and is interested in woodworking amongst other things so I asked him if he did any carving. He said that he'd just received a carving tool set for Christmas and that he was very interested in learning how to carve.

As I mentioned in my introduction, I had to stop carving a couple of years ago. I hung on to all of my tools while I considered what to do with them. Most of the carvers I know have been at it for a long while and have more than enough tools to supply a boy scout troupe. What I had been hoping for was to find a person just starting out in carving and that is exactly what I found.

This young man wants to learn how to carve and make walking sticks. After determining how serious he is in his pursuit, I will decide which of my carving tools, books and magazines, etc. I will give him. I am kind of excited to get to know him and to mentor him. If I can give him some pointers,Inspire him and help him get started, I will be very happy.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Wonderful story and an excellent thing you are doing. If serious he's going to end up with some great tools and excellent tutelage.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's great Ron. I have a daughter who has always like wood working. She lived with her mom most of her life, untile she was married. While we have kept in touch I did not know until a few months ago that she had started carvings. Like you said Ron over the years I have accumulated a number of tools. And while I am still carving I had a nice set of tool I just did not use. I was very glad to be able to send them to some one who was getting started. It was even nicer being a family member.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Give him a couple of good tools. Hopefully he has enough time to become engrossed in the pursuit. If so, not having to battle against poor equipment may speed him along, and open the horizon.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I hope he sticks with it. He's very lucky to have a mentor like you.

rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

CV3 said:


> That's great Ron. I have a daughter who has always like wood working. She lived with her mom most of her life, untile she was married. While we have kept in touch I did not know until a few months ago that she had started carvings. Like you said Ron over the years I have accumulated a number of tools. And while I am still carving I had a nice set of tool I just did not use. I was very glad to be able to send them to some one who was getting started. It was even nicer being a family member.


Hi Randy, I couldn't agree with you more and I'm really happy that you are able to pass on some of your tools to your daughter.


----------



## Ducati250Single (Jan 11, 2016)

Good story alright. I wish I had someone to give me hands on tutoring. I hope he follows through, it could be the opportunity of a lifetime.


----------

